# free tools



## patrickv

any freeware diagnostics tools for pc ?
the one i have on my thinkpad is PcDoctor but it's only for my laptop.
any ideas for any other free ones ?


----------



## Kesava

what do you mean by diagnostics? like system utilities? or what?

or do you mean like the other day when my old old ibm thinkpad stuffed up and it had a program where you could select stuf to test whether it had errors?

like just after the bios it had a screen and you would click on "mainboard" or "memory" or stuff like that and it told me there was a memory error.

what is that and why isnt it on any new computers? its so useful haah


----------



## BluePlum

Yer what you mean Mr.t? "pokes Mr.T"


----------



## patrickv

Kuzba said:


> or do you mean like the other day when my old old ibm thinkpad stuffed up and it had a program where you could select stuf to test whether it had errors?



yeah those kinds, to test hardware to see if they're going to die or whatsoever


----------



## Kesava

well ive never used one apart from that one on the really old laptop... im keen to get one too tho 

do you know of any ones you have to pay for?


----------



## patrickv

Kuzba said:


> do you know of any ones you have to pay for?



well i was the one asking if you guys know any free ones ?


----------



## Kesava

yeah what i ment is like do you know of some and wanted to know if there were any free ones?

or did you just want one that was free?


----------



## patrickv

i want a free one !!


----------



## Kesava

i realise that. i was just explaining what i ment


----------



## AlphaBlues

http://www.hiren.info/pages/bootcd

Great tool to use, Hiren's Boot CD is a must to have, some of the tools: 

Partition Magic Pro 8.05
Norton Ghost 11.0.1
Acronis True Image 8.1.945
Ontrack Easy Recovery Pro 6.10
System Speed Test 4.78
The Troubleshooter 7.02
The Troubleshooter 7.02
Seagate Seatools Desktop Edition 3.02
Western Digital Data Lifeguard Tools
Western Digital Diagnostics (DLGDIAG) 5.04f
Maxtor PowerMax 4.23
Maxtor amset utility 4.0
Maxtor(or any Hdd) Low Level Formatter 1.1
Fujitsu HDD Diagnostic Tool 7.00
Fujitsu IDE Low Level Format 1.0
Samsung HDD Utility(HUTIL) 2.04
Samsung Disk Diagnose (SHDIAG) 1.28
IBM/Hitachi Drive Fitness Test 4.11
IBM/Hitachi Feature Tool 2.08
Gateway GwScan 5.12
ExcelStor's ESTest 4.20
MHDD 4.6
WDClear 1.30
Toshiba Hard Disk Diagnostic 2.00b
SeaTools for Dos 1.09

and many more


----------



## patrickv

AlphaBlues said:


> http://www.hiren.info/pages/bootcd
> 
> Great tool to use, Hiren's Boot CD is a must to have, some of the tools:
> 
> Partition Magic Pro 8.05
> Norton Ghost 11.0.1
> Acronis True Image 8.1.945
> Ontrack Easy Recovery Pro 6.10
> System Speed Test 4.78
> The Troubleshooter 7.02
> The Troubleshooter 7.02
> Seagate Seatools Desktop Edition 3.02
> Western Digital Data Lifeguard Tools
> Western Digital Diagnostics (DLGDIAG) 5.04f
> Maxtor PowerMax 4.23
> Maxtor amset utility 4.0
> Maxtor(or any Hdd) Low Level Formatter 1.1
> Fujitsu HDD Diagnostic Tool 7.00
> Fujitsu IDE Low Level Format 1.0
> Samsung HDD Utility(HUTIL) 2.04
> Samsung Disk Diagnose (SHDIAG) 1.28
> IBM/Hitachi Drive Fitness Test 4.11
> IBM/Hitachi Feature Tool 2.08
> Gateway GwScan 5.12
> ExcelStor's ESTest 4.20
> MHDD 4.6
> WDClear 1.30
> Toshiba Hard Disk Diagnostic 2.00b
> SeaTools for Dos 1.09
> 
> and many more



yeah i've known about Hirens, totally forgot about it


----------



## AlphaBlues

I've been using it since the beginning of time, that's one of the tool that i always carry with me visiting clients.

Enjoy


----------



## patrickv

i've been googling, anything else apart from Hirens ? a bit like Pc doctor ?


----------



## Cromewell

http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/


----------



## patrickv

Cromewell said:


> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/



ah thanks Cromewell i will see to that


----------



## Rothzael

Ultimate Boot CD is awesome. I have used it to recover windows when all hope was lost.


----------



## Calibretto

AlphaBlues said:


> http://www.hiren.info/pages/bootcd
> 
> Great tool to use, Hiren's Boot CD is a must to have, some of the tools:
> 
> Partition Magic Pro 8.05
> Norton Ghost 11.0.1
> Acronis True Image 8.1.945
> Ontrack Easy Recovery Pro 6.10
> System Speed Test 4.78
> The Troubleshooter 7.02
> The Troubleshooter 7.02
> Seagate Seatools Desktop Edition 3.02
> Western Digital Data Lifeguard Tools
> Western Digital Diagnostics (DLGDIAG) 5.04f
> Maxtor PowerMax 4.23
> Maxtor amset utility 4.0
> Maxtor(or any Hdd) Low Level Formatter 1.1
> Fujitsu HDD Diagnostic Tool 7.00
> Fujitsu IDE Low Level Format 1.0
> Samsung HDD Utility(HUTIL) 2.04
> Samsung Disk Diagnose (SHDIAG) 1.28
> IBM/Hitachi Drive Fitness Test 4.11
> IBM/Hitachi Feature Tool 2.08
> Gateway GwScan 5.12
> ExcelStor's ESTest 4.20
> MHDD 4.6
> WDClear 1.30
> Toshiba Hard Disk Diagnostic 2.00b
> SeaTools for Dos 1.09
> 
> and many more



Holy Crap. That's like hundreds of dollars of software. Is the CD free?


----------



## tremmor

if your looking for something specific i would like to help. 
Other proggies for dos boot that may be useful is ntfsdos. 
unfortunately you can only read only. You need the pro ver.

Something else comes to mind for prepping a boot disk. 
setting up to boot and use usb. look for drivers 'panasonic'.


----------

